# Kit ginger beer recipe using malts



## trustyrusty (18/7/16)

Hi There,

I was thinking that "Kit Ginger Beer" like Coopers - is it really beer... ? Non-alcoholic drinks sold as "Ginger Beer" - (Why is it even called beer is another story). But the kits are essentially the same thing with the addition of alcohol by fermentation, ie alcoholic lolly water.

I was thinking that if you added malt extract to the recipe or LDM (I did see the all grain recipe post - someone must have been reading my mind  - but slightly different - although it may prove it could work)

But with addition of malts and even hops - would that make it a proper beer...

Has anyone tried with a ginger beer kit... ? I was even think using with a kit ale - toucan...?

What about using an ale yeast with as well?


----------



## wynnum1 (18/7/16)

Use some rice or rice malt and some heat from chili do not think you want strong malt flavor in a ginger beer..


----------



## Kiwimike (18/7/16)

I do this quite often in summer, just a tin of goo, a kilo of malt extract, and yeast. Ferment for a fortnight and keg. Nice on a hot summers day.


----------

